# Dr. John's Constipation Cure



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are bothered by occasional or frequent constipation, look in the
mirror and repeat the following phrase three times in succession when
symptoms occur: "My financial and personal well being are totally in the
hands of Barack Obama, Joe Biden, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Tim Geithner,
Rahm Emmanual, Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, and Al Gore"
If that doesn't scare the crap out of you, then you are probably destined to
be backed up for the rest of your life.
There is no need to thank me for this advice, I'm just doing a public
service.
Dr. John


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2009)

I laughed so hard at that one!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Apr 25, 2009)

Some how I feel better knowing the Bush Admin are out.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2009)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Some how I feel better knowing the Bush Admin are out.



I agree 100%, and even though I took the plunge to vote for Obama, I'm not sure it was the change I was expecting.


----------



## Scotty32 (May 5, 2009)

Constipation Cure


----------



## TCShelton (May 6, 2009)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Some how I feel better knowing the Bush Admin are out.



Good call.  Not sure yet how I feel about this one either, though.  I wish my Libertarian party would get a few more votes...


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 15, 2009)

That's great ....


----------

